# Low Storage Data Fix



## bigjobber69 (Aug 1, 2011)

Does anyone have the link to the thread where the fix is for this is....I have the file but I recall you need to do something special in Titanium back up before flashing it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Onebryteday (Jun 13, 2011)

bigjobber69 said:


> Does anyone have the link to the thread where the fix is for this is....I have the file but I recall you need to do something special in Titanium back up before flashing it. Thanks in advance.


Download "Cache Cleaner NG" from the play store (market).
I've got mine set at it's default to automatically clean at 5:00am.


----------

